# what grind's my gears



## morbidmike

this is taken off family guy every one has pet peave's here we can list them what urk's you about people or whatever


I'll start...when people walk down the middle of the drive way at a store like their the only people there to shop


----------



## Evil Queen

people who spit , get a tissue or learn to swallow


----------



## morbidmike

people who leave their shopping carts in the middle of the isle while they shop


----------



## Dark Star

retired people who drive 30 in a 45 zone


----------



## SPOOKY J

Doctor is running 30 min late for my appointment, and I arrived there 15 min early.


----------



## Soni

tailgaters, get off my A$$ people!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrr................


----------



## SPOOKY J

people who have really small print bumper stickers so I have to tailgate just to read it.


----------



## Goblin

People who gether in a small group in Walmart to talk and block the aisles


----------



## Dr Morbius

People who drive 10 MPH below the speed limit on a single lane road and wonder why they are being tailgated.

Similar..I am driving 10 MPH OVER the speed limit and wonder why I am being tailgated.


----------



## Dr Morbius

People who post thread titles like "The BEST animatronic skeleton EVER!", peaks my curiosity then the post reads "Does anybody know how I can build the BEST animatronic skeleton EVER?"...Put the question IN THE TITLE, people! I'll still click on it. I promise!


----------



## Goblin

People in stores who stay "Excuse me" when they have more than enough room to go around you


----------



## Dr Morbius

Cell phones in theaters, restaurants, while driving, in line at the grocery store, in elevators, annoying ringtones, people who insist on showing me every picture on their cell phone, people who take my picture with thier cell phone without asking, people who take pictures OF their cellphone while in a movie theater and insist on showing it to me.

I have alot of peeves.


----------



## Goblin

People in the car with music blasting so loud it hurts your ears


----------



## morbidmike

people who bring babies to the restaurant and ignore their crying


----------



## Evil Queen

Gas prices


----------



## morbidmike

people who talk super loud on a cell phone to attract attention


----------



## Goblin

People who suddenly cut into you lane with no warning


----------



## RoxyBlue

People who whine and complain:googly::jol:


----------



## Howlinmadjack

People who tailgate!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1

People who come to a stop in the middle of the road to try to force their way into the line of cars in a turn lane.


----------



## Goblin

People pulling right out in front of you then slowing down


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Kids who refuse to pull their pants up...don't need to see your boxers dude!


----------



## morbidmike

when someone passes gas in the same isle as you and you walk in to it by accident


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Parents arguing with ride attendants at amusement parks about whether or not their kid is tall enough to go on the ride.


----------



## Goblin

People talking louder than the movie


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Census commercials


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> People pulling right out in front of you then slowing down


People that honk at me like they're in some kind of hurry : )


----------



## morbidmike

people who yell at the gas attendants about the price of gas like they make it up


----------



## Goblin

People who keep running over an animal after it's dead


----------



## morbidmike

my neighbor who's lawn is well ...ALL WEEDS he dosent have a bagger lawn mower so he shoots all the weed particals' into my yard


----------



## Dark Star

people who can't seem to walk the three cars to put the cart in the cart corral in a parking lot.


----------



## Soni

people that fling their doors open on their cars and hit my truck and don't come over and apologize and see if they did any damage. grrrrrrrr............ old people


----------



## Dark Star

people who are oblivious that there is a line


----------



## Dr Morbius

I'm in a checkout line, it was long and it's finally my turn then the cashier either...
A) Stops everything to turn and chat with the cashier in the lane behind them, or
B) Stops everything to pull out the drawer and count all the money in it (Costco).
C) Stops everything to find the person that is supposed to relieve them for a break
D) Stops everything to return an item to the shelf that the person in front of me didn't want instead of calling a runner or, God forbid wait until the line is clear.
E) Stops everything because the computer is down and they can't count back change.


----------



## Dr Morbius

People that play the Rockband/Guitar Hero display for hours on end at Best Buy.


----------



## Joiseygal

People who sit at a light when it turns green trying to reply to a text on their cell phone.


----------



## morbidmike

when you see someone walk into the store with no difficulty and jump on a handicap scooter just because their fat and lazy or maybe just ignorant THOSE ARE JUST FOR HANDICAP PEOPLE


----------



## Goblin

People who honk at you when they know you can't move till the light changes


----------



## morbidmike

when you wash all of your car's and truck's and it freakin rain's


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor blaring music at 3 am.


----------



## Joiseygal

When you planned on accomplishing so much on the weekend and you end up getting sick!


----------



## Goblin

Car repairs that wind up more than you were told


----------



## Soni

People who play childish games


----------



## SPOOKY J

Telemarketers


----------



## morbidmike

my dog who lift's his leg on my plants outside


----------



## Goblin

Tv Guide channel showing movies and making what's on so tiny you can hardly read it


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Waiting in the fast lane at the grocery store, and the check out lady is moving at turtle speed!


----------



## Goblin

Being told you have to wait 20 minutes for more fries to cook


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Planning an outdoor party for about two weeks and the day of the party it rains!!


----------



## Goblin

Snippy waitresses


----------



## SPOOKY J

Road construction closing lanes during peak driving times....Grrr.


----------



## Soni

wanting to do a project and not being able to find the tool you need


----------



## Goblin

Someone calling then hanging up about the time you answer the phone


----------



## Soni

not having enough strength to do something you really want to do( yes I am a wimp I admit it)


----------



## Goblin

Late night callers


----------



## Dr Morbius

Early morning callers


----------



## Dr Morbius

Goblin said:


> Being told you have to wait 20 minutes for more fries to cook


Amen, brother.


----------



## Goblin

People who need the whole road to drive in


----------



## morbidmike

people who hold up the check out line while trying to make small talk with the clerk who dosent give a crap what your saying


----------



## SPOOKY J

Rural route postal carriers


----------



## Goblin

People behind you drive too fast and the ones in fron drive too slow


----------



## The Creepster

Top 40 music


----------



## Goblin

Religious fanatics


----------



## morbidmike

people who turn their blinker on at the last minute proceed to cut you off and dont even have the courtesy to give a wave


----------



## Goblin

People who will give you the wrong directions then swear they didn't


----------



## morbidmike

people who dont hit the gas when the light turns green dont idle through it


----------



## Goblin

No matter what time of the day or night you come there, the "fast food" people
make you wait for your order


----------



## Hauntiholik

people who don't think before opening their mouths


----------



## Goblin

People who arrive an hour or two later than they said they would


----------



## morbidmike

a boss that lie's to the cop's and think's it's funny


----------



## SPOOKY J

morbid mike said:


> a boss that lie's to the cop's and think's it's funny


Got to be a good story behind that post?

The flashing light on blue tooth headsets...does it really need to be that bright?


----------



## Goblin

Drivers who are in a big hurry to get in front of you then slow down


----------



## DeathTouch

People who mess with people and start stuff on the forums. Opps, I take that back that me. LOL

Ok, I got one. When Mickey Ds doesn't pay attention. This morning I got two large cups of pop. I only ordered one. What is wrong with getting two large cups of pop you say? Because person at the window was to lazy and didn't pull the 2nd cup out of the first cup. When I got the cup, I noticed two rims at the top. How could they not notice this? joe pesci said it best. They F*CK you in the drive thru.


----------



## morbidmike

having to take new med's


----------



## Goblin

A neighbor who claims to have seen a rat and it turns out to be a squirrel. Duhhhhhhhh!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Kids with a total lack of respect


----------



## scareme

Finding all dull pencils in the desk. Doesn't anyone know how to use a pencil sharpner?


----------



## Spooky1

Beautiful week days and then rainy weekends


----------



## Goblin

Nothing good on tv to watch


----------



## morbidmike

tv station's showing super old crappy movie's


----------



## Goblin

Security guard asking you what you're doing parked in front of the pizza place. picking
up an order. Duhhhhhhhhh


----------



## papabear

I realize the left lane is not legally the fast lane, but if your being passed while driving in the left lane, move over. Also, non-zombies who drag their feet when they walk. DRIVES ME CRAZY!!


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on tv to watch on late night Saturday night


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Having to wait til tomorrow to have my a/c fixed!!


----------



## Goblin

That's rough. Very hot there?

When the resteraunt burns the burger


----------



## Howlinmadjack

It's in the mid-eighties and scorching in the house!!

Not a hint of a breeze outside to cool off the house!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Had our's to go out in July before. 101 with 99% humidity!


Finding every shoe size but the size I need


----------



## Evil Andrew

.... a bad throw-out bearing


----------



## Goblin

Having to keep replacing the gas in the car!


----------



## morbidmike

being non productive this weekend I hate being lazy I guess my body needed it


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor thinks we complained about his dog running loose. I have an
idea who did.......she thinks she owns the whole street


----------



## Evil Queen

A whole house full of able bodied people and I am the one doing all the chores. That's it! I'm on strike!


----------



## Goblin

The state government can't give you a straight answer about anything


----------



## morbidmike

when some give's the wrong info on where your suposed to meet him to look at a job


----------



## Goblin

When they give you a number to call and they tell you that's not my department


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Paying out the nose to have the a/c fixed


----------



## Goblin

Having the person on the drive-thru speaker keep getting my order wrong


----------



## morbidmike

dealing with the union


----------



## Goblin

That our main industry moved their industries overseas putting 3600 people out of work


----------



## morbidmike

people that let their dog crap in my yard and dosent pick it up


----------



## Goblin

Billed for stuff I didn't order


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Letting someone cut in front of you in line for one item and their kids show up with fifteen more items!!


----------



## Goblin

When the trash man doesn't get all the trash


----------



## morbidmike

trying to deal with the union when they seem to side with the boss


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor complaining about the junk out by the road. Duhhhhhhhhh.....trash day tomorrow!


----------



## Soni

People that pull out in front of you and then drive really slow grrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Goblin

People asking if you want to sell your truck. Duhhhhhhhhh.....Do you see a For Sale sign on it?


----------



## morbidmike

people who say their ready for something to be done and are not


----------



## Goblin

People waiting to the last minute to tell you they can't go


----------



## morbidmike

going to see a movie with high hopes and it suck's


----------



## Goblin

People parking so close to your car you just about can't get out


----------



## morbidmike

door to door sales men


----------



## Goblin

The neighbor yelling at his dog at 2 am!


----------



## morbidmike

neighbors fighting last night and wakeing me up by yelling the F bomb


----------



## Goblin

Comcast shutting down the internet last night 4 hours for maintenance and not warning anyone!


----------



## morbidmike

the crazy guy who tried to beat up my sisterinlaw at an intersection


----------



## Goblin

A nosey neighbor who complains about everything


----------



## Wyatt Furr

People who walk in flip-flops incorretly, so that the flip-flop slaps the bottom of their foot every time they take a step. Snap,Snap,Snap across the entire store....AHHHHH


----------



## morbidmike

ohhhh thats a good one Wyatt that urk's me too


----------



## Goblin

Only thing worse is when they're slapping gum even louder


----------



## Evil Andrew

WgMG - just about everything the TSA does at the airport : (


----------



## Goblin

People speeding through a residential are that has a lot kids out playing


----------



## nixie

The Miley Cyrus song that has been stuck in my head for the last three days, sorry if there are any Miley fans here but I would take the Barney theme song over this one!!


----------



## Goblin

The neighbor and his loud friends at 2 am


----------



## Dark Star

Impatient people


----------



## Goblin

Monday morning and the telemarketers start calling early


----------



## morbidmike

honey do list!!!


----------



## Evil Queen

Self obsessed, self centered people.


----------



## Goblin

Another rainy day


----------



## Dark Star

people who feel the need to tell all


----------



## Hauntiholik

people who talk on their phone while driving 5 to 10 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## Dark Star

How about people who change lanes without even looking.


----------



## Goblin

Stanley Furniture has outsourced. 450 people out of work by the end of the year


----------



## Evil Andrew

Dark Star said:


> How about people who change lanes without even looking.


People that expect me to look : )


----------



## Goblin

People going through the stuff you put out by the road and ask you "Are you throwing that away?"


----------



## morbidmike

people with the little wheel chair on the corner of their licensplate they think its a pass to do what ever they want arrrrrggggg!!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius

People with those little wheelchair plates who park in the wheelchair spot and have no wheelchair...and they RUN into the store.


----------



## Spooky1

... people who litter. Why the hell do so many people think it's okay to throw their trash on the side of the road.


----------



## Dr Morbius

What I hate is people who drive by my house in the middle of the night with their car stereo up full blast and loud bass speakers that thump so loud they rattle my windows and wake me up. I'm not impressed by their stereo system, and I wish they would just keep their music(?) to themselves.


----------



## Dark Star

people who ask for water then proceed fill up their glass with soda


----------



## Dr Morbius

SlapChop and ShamWow commercials. Annoying. "Linguine fettuccine, martini, bikini..." Grrrr.


----------



## Goblin

People sitting at the stoplight talking on a cellphone and the light's changed


----------



## CB_Christmas

people who are too lazy to get rid of their garbage at a fast food resturant, so they just leave it on the tables.


----------



## Goblin

Having to repeat my order at the drive through several times


----------



## morbidmike

me not having a job


----------



## Goblin

Raining all night and today flooding the basement again


----------



## morbidmike

Jury duty!!!!!!yucky!!!


----------



## Goblin

Telemarketers who keep on talking after you've told them NO.


----------



## Hauntiholik

People who bring in fast food for lunch so everybody else around them has to smell it.
Ugh, I want to hurl.


----------



## Goblin

Hauntiholik said:


> People who bring in fast food for lunch so everybody else around them has to smell it.
> Ugh, I want to hurl.


Want a bite of my Big Mac Haunti?


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Lazy co-workers!!!!!


----------



## Dark Star

people with no manners


----------



## Goblin

Noisey neighbors


----------



## morbidmike

being unemployed and having to fight for benefits because my EX boss is a big stupid dumb A$$ and he deserve's to die and I do wish this upon him seriously I have great hate for him my braines are on fire with the feeling to kill and it wont go away till my dreams are fullfilled !!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

Turning the power off to change the meter without warning anyone


----------



## morbidmike

poor people like me


----------



## Goblin

Just about everything anymore


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Idiot Drivers


----------



## Goblin

Having to suffer with my heart cause I have to wait 24 hours to get the prescriptions


----------



## Evil Andrew

morbid mike said:


> being unemployed and having to fight for benefits because my EX boss is a big stupid dumb A$$ and he deserve's to die and I do wish this upon him seriously I have great hate for him my braines are on fire with the feeling to kill and it wont go away till my dreams are fullfilled !!!!!!


All my former employees think I'm a big stupid dumb A$$ --I don't understand why


----------



## Goblin

The neighbor STILL let's his dog run loose after being warned several times


----------



## morbidmike

Soccer moms who think they own the roads you wont think that when I jamm a soccer ball where the sun dont shine thats rite Im talking about your ear!!!


----------



## Dark Star

Mike..my little dumpling...temper, temper 

....people who think it is OK to keep shopping while their kid keeps on screaming


----------



## Goblin

People who complain about things that are not your fault


----------



## nixie

That my entire dance recital costume fits into the hat that comes with it. A little skimpy for my taste.


----------



## Goblin

People who act like it's your fault THEY dialed the wrong number


----------



## debbie5

I cannot STAND that when I go out with my normally well-mannered friends, they think nothing of constantly texting, checking messages, etc. It is so normal for them to constantly do it, that they don't realize how rude it is and how it interrupts the conversation and "flow" of the evening. And it further pisses me off that I have no clue how to politely ask them to cut it out.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> I cannot STAND that when I go out with my normally well-mannered friends, they think nothing of constantly texting, checking messages, etc. It is so normal for them to constantly do it, that they don't realize how rude it is and how it interrupts the conversation and "flow" of the evening. And it further pisses me off that I have no clue how to politely ask them to cut it out.


Grab the phone out of their hand, throw it across the room, then smile and
say, "Sorry, I have an intense fear of cellphones!"


----------



## morbidmike

my dog who cut his mouth on something and smeared blood all over the carpet last night which caused me to steam clean the carpet at midnight


----------



## Goblin

Somebody calling the same wrong number three times in a row! Duhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## debbie5

...why not wearing a bra feels so great in summer, yet is socially unacceptable (unless you live in tropical Borneo etc.)... jigglyjigglyjiggly....


----------



## Goblin

Bill collectors calling you on a Sunday


----------



## debbie5

...people who are on a no-passing, winding country road and drive 5 miles under the speed limit and constantly BRAKE for no reason.

I passed 'em anyway. Ya only die once.


----------



## Goblin

Getting junk email after I have "unsubscribed" from them


----------



## rottincorps

People that Park in front of my house...When there's plenty of parking across the street, at the PARK!....OH and do they leave me enough room for one of my cars when there's Two spots ....NOOOOOO! they park right in the middle so no one else can park ......OK calming down......Freakin morons......hey I like this one ...gess I got a lot to bitch about...


----------



## Goblin

People who come around a curve in the middle of the road like they own the whole road


----------



## morbidmike

punk kids who think sitting in the middle of the road is a smart idea last night I had to stop my truck while this stupid idiot ass clown kid sat there and stared at me my foot got so heavy I barely was able to keep it from mashing down I would have did the world a favor by making him pot hole filler


----------



## Goblin

People who gather in the aisle to talk and block the whole aisle


----------



## morbidmike

old people in speedo's GROSS!!!


----------



## Spooky1

Bp


----------



## Goblin

Politicians


----------



## Evil Andrew

Society's conventions really grind my gears - I say subvert the dominant paradigm - Set them FREE


----------



## Goblin

Campaign promises never fullfilled by local politicians


----------



## Evil Andrew

Standing in line at Home Depot because they don't have enough checkstands open


----------



## Goblin

People buying up a 15 year old debt and trying to collect on it


----------



## randomr8

Evil Queen said:


> A whole house full of able bodied people and I am the one doing all the chores. That's it! I'm on strike!


Jocelyn? Is that you? (Jocelyn would be my wife, and has been know to say similar)


----------



## Hauntiholik

a still broken AC unit


----------



## Evil Queen

Summer heat. "but it's a dry heat", yeah bite me.


----------



## randomr8

People not holding up their end of the bargain. business, friendship, you name it. If there's an unspoken contract, some jackass will break it.


----------



## RoxyBlue

...trying to shift gears without having the clutch fully engaged.


Oh wait, did you mean this figuratively?:googly:


----------



## Goblin

People who stop in the middle of the aisle to talk.


----------



## Goblin

People who ask you to help them do something, so you set everything else aside, and
they change there mind when you get there.


----------



## My CReePY Garage

circling an airport for an hour due to bad weather, then landing somewhere else.
stupid weather!


----------



## Goblin

People switching lanes without even looking


----------



## Evil Andrew

People who don't think I'm looking


----------



## Goblin

People who tie up the phone when you need to make a call


----------



## morbidmike

hot humid weather


----------



## shar

when my fingers all feel like thumbs


----------



## Goblin

All my outside cats have disappeared.....at the same time


----------



## morbidmike

addiction to the haunting sites


----------



## Death's Door

My hubby using the bathroom in the morning to do #2 before I have to get a shower and brush my teeth so I can go to work.


----------



## Goblin

Getting up early to go to a meeting that lasted all of 5 minutes!


----------



## smileyface4u23

People who have their right turn signal on...and then turn left.


----------



## smileyface4u23

A girl who we have never met giving out our home phone number (which we've had for 12 years) for bills that she does not intend to pay, so that the bill collectors will constantly call my house looking for her.


----------



## CB_Christmas

2 words. 
Sun. Burn.


----------



## morbidmike

taking a afternoon nap so now I'm not tired


----------



## Goblin

Time seems to fly by when you're having fun and so slowly when you're working!


----------



## morbidmike

going to walmart and some duffis kid bouncing a basket ball down all the asiles


----------



## Goblin

Someone interrupting when I'm playing a game!


----------



## morbidmike

rush hour traffic rubber neckers!!!!! you dont need to slow way down to see the accident pay attention wait your turn drive a safe speed and keep your A$$ moving so we all can get home!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

People talking on cellphones and not paying attention to their driving


----------



## morbidmike

my dog stepping on the lap top


----------



## Goblin

Hot weather


----------



## Spooky1

Drivers not being able to stay in their own lane!


----------



## ededdeddy

Slow people in the fast lane


----------



## morbidmike

people brushing their hair in traffic and not paying attention


----------



## Moon Dog

Drivers who parallel park while doing 70 MPH on the Interstate.


----------



## Goblin

Losing the internet during a thunderstorm


----------



## shar

Losing the internet without a thunderstorm!


----------



## debbie5

...improved forensics and lie detectors making getting away with spousal murder pretty much impossible.


----------



## Goblin

Bank screw ups


----------



## morbidmike

dogs that have a fit after being outside for 30 seconds


----------



## Goblin

A dozen phone books delivered in a year


----------



## Evil Queen

The paper that is wasted on junk mail.


----------



## Spooky1

People around here not knowing that when traffic lights are out you treat them as a stop sign!


----------



## PirateLady

Ground hogs eating my garden....


----------



## morbidmike

people with less than 7000 posts LOL JK


----------



## Goblin

people with less than 8000. lol


----------



## Evil Andrew

any time I have to deal with Comcast


----------



## morbidmike

telemarketers that cant pronounce my name


----------



## Goblin

law firms that buy up a 10 year old debt and try to collect on it.


----------



## Evil Andrew

....people who owe me money


----------



## PirateLady

not finding accessories for a costume


----------



## badger

Bringing home a new puppy only to find it's been exposed to Parvo...


----------



## morbidmike

when your in a hurry people decide to do the speed limit


----------



## Goblin

Some people do under the speed limit


----------



## badger

Old men in checkered hats driving white luxury cars


----------



## morbidmike

10 speeds on major roads


----------



## Goblin

Getting some sort of stomach virus


----------



## Evil Andrew

Vespa riders who think they should wave at me on my motorcycle, like we are buddies or something.......


----------



## Goblin

Repairs that don't last as long as it takes for the water to get hot


----------



## PirateLady

drivers who decide at the last minute to change lanes so they can make a turn.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Kelsey Grammar


----------



## RoxyBlue

...bad grammar


----------



## morbidmike

having people owe you money and having to wait for it


----------



## PirateLady

going shopping and coming back emptyhanded


----------



## Goblin

PirateLady said:


> going shopping and coming back emptyhanded


Coming back broke.


----------



## badger

Spelling and grammar Nazis...


----------



## PirateLady

people who park in the handicapped parking that don't belong there


----------



## Goblin

People who park stright in parking spaces and almost take up two


----------



## morbidmike

my dog's why cant they learn to poop in one area instead of the whole yard


----------



## Goblin

Nothing in particular at the momment


----------



## morbidmike

people who get in my way in the electrical dept and they have no idea what their looking for


----------



## Goblin

Getting several phone calls from the same place in one day


----------



## Luigi Bored

snobs


----------



## Spooky1

The cost of getting a crown on a tooth (and insurance only covering half)


----------



## morbidmike

people who walk in front of you and dont say excuse me


----------



## Goblin

Cable keeps losing the internet


----------



## morbidmike

people who carry length conversations or flirt with the cashier while the line is 15 deep


----------



## Goblin

People who forget the rest of the nighborhood is sleeping at 4 AM


----------



## Evil Andrew

People sleeping away their lives when I'm hard at work by 4am


----------



## morbidmike

people on motor scooters


----------



## Goblin

An internet that's going on and off like a light


----------



## morbidmike

my wife and the fact she makes all kind of noise when she gets up and I'm supposed to be like a church mouse when I have to get up before her


----------



## Goblin

6 cats disappear and everyone says it wasn't me


----------



## Evil Andrew

6 cats disappear and no one wants to try my sesame chicken : )


----------



## Goblin

My internet won't stay working


----------



## morbidmike

the fact that they wont allow hammers of baseball bats in the court room for my court date today against my ex boss aw shucks!!!!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Having to go to work on a beautiful day like today


----------



## Goblin

My nephew tore the front license tag off the card backing out of the driveway


----------



## Evil Andrew

Scratched DVDs from Netflix


----------



## Goblin

Having to fix the license tag someone else ripped off


----------



## Evil Andrew

Sales calls disguised as surveys


----------



## Goblin

Junk emails


----------



## Evil Andrew

waking up in the middle of the night , and not being able to get back to sleep


----------



## Goblin

Being woke up by a noisey neighbors at 6 am on a Sunday morning


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> Being woke up by a noisey neighbors at 6 am on a Sunday morning


What grinds my gears is that you didn't get up and bring over some coffee and donuts on a Sunday morning . Sorry - the motorcycle needed a tune-up : )


----------



## Goblin

People who ask your opinion of something after they've done it!


----------



## The Creepster

A worn out clutch, bad throw out bearing...or bad timing


----------



## Goblin

Just about everything these days


----------



## morbidmike

urathaning and your laytex glove rips


----------



## Evil Andrew

Urathaning too many corpses and finding out Bodyworks doesn't want any of them


----------



## Goblin

The stores are too slow about putting out stuff for Halloween


----------



## morbidmike

people who drive the wrong way in the parking lot FOLLOW THE ARROWS DUMMY


----------



## Luigi Bored

greedy people


----------



## Goblin

Having a package arrived and the contents in pieces cause nobody maked it Fragile


----------



## morbidmike

life itself


----------



## Evil Andrew

That they don't make many Westerns anymore . Last one I remember was 3:10 to Yuma......


----------



## Dark Angel 27

When my brother and his girlfriend make out while I'm in the room- I'm happy for the both of them, but please, can't they wait till there alone or something???!!!


----------



## Goblin

A movie's that's ending makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## Spooky1

Drivers that don't seem to know how 4-way stop signs are intended to work.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Spooky1 said:


> Drivers that don't seem to know how 4-way stop signs are intended to work.


or what to do at a roundabout


----------



## Goblin

Garage has my Explorer two days and can't find anyhing wrong with it and it breaks down an hour after I get it home!


----------



## Luigi Bored

Losers who try to boost their own egos by putting others down


----------



## Goblin

680 dollar repair bill on the car after paying a 326 one two days before


----------



## Evil Andrew

Losing to SF today......that wildcard slot is slipping away


----------



## Goblin

Working downstairs and my heart started bothering me and I had to stop


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goofballs that don't know any of the answers on Cash Cab


----------



## Goblin

Having the internet keep freezing up on me in the middle of games


----------



## morbidmike

cutting recessed cans into a plaster ceiling with real fiberglass insulation......ooooh it burns


----------



## Goblin

Neighbor's stero blasting away at 4 am!


----------



## debbie5

...because I stay at home, I'm expected to do EVERYTHING. EV REE THING.


----------



## Goblin

More and more friends out of work.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Old folks who don't like my stereo blasting at 4 am : )


----------



## Goblin

Young folks who do


----------



## morbidmike

sushi I hate it all


----------



## Goblin

My neighbor chains his dog and it breaks the chain. He acts like somebody turned it loose!
Duhhhhhhh, what's that hanging from his neck stupid? Looks like a piece of chain to me!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...having to keep cutting the dogs chain : )


----------



## Goblin

The entire neighborhood wants to lynch Evil Andrew and I'm all that stands in their way.
Awwwww, what the heck........he's all your's gang!


----------



## Evil Andrew

I love that I grind the entire neighborhood's gears : )
It's kind of like Stephen King's _Needful Things_


----------



## Goblin

No raise again next year. Not till 2012


----------



## Evil Andrew

No raise for me either, and I go to work each day : (


----------



## Goblin

Congress will vote themselves a raise or free health care for life but vote no on help for people on social security.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Netflix DVDs are always scratched


----------



## Goblin

Nothing in particular today.


----------



## morbidmike

smart cars on the highway are you serious


----------



## Goblin

Someone messing with my Halloween stuff


----------



## debbie5

..other people.


----------



## Goblin

Noisey Neighbors


----------



## Evil Andrew

Stick-in-the-Mud Neighbors : )


----------



## Goblin

People who irritate me at their own risk


----------



## Evil Andrew

....new shoelaces that refuse to stay tied


----------



## debbie5

....dog eye boogers..cold and ON MY HAND. Ewwwwwww.


----------



## Evil Andrew

No end to leaf raking


----------



## Goblin

Warning test on tv at 3 am.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Grumpy old men : )


----------



## Goblin

Politicians messing with social security


----------



## debbie5

Our behemoth government.


----------



## Evil Andrew

Behemoth Buttocks


----------



## Goblin

Going out in the snow to get supper


----------



## autumnghost

People who think they're better than the rest of the world.


----------



## debbie5

...driving an old car.


----------



## Evil Andrew

....the overly sensitive


----------



## debbie5

...the overly insensitive.


----------



## Goblin

Headache at 3 am and there's no asprin in the house


----------



## debbie5

...too many large expenses all in the past month.


----------



## Evil Andrew

... Not having a quick way to rustle up some extra cash


----------



## debbie5

...not having enough cash to make any sound at all.


----------



## Goblin

Price of gas goes up every day!


----------



## debbie5

...yet we just set aside MORE land in Alaska that we cannot drill on...


----------



## autumnghost

Coming to work and find the stuff on my desk not where I left them.


----------



## Evil Andrew

People who are lucky enough to get on Cash Cab, but are too stupid to answer the questions


----------



## debbie5

LOL.

People who drive 20 miles under the speed limit on a winding country road with no passing lane....


----------



## autumnghost

The guys across the street picketing Dollar Tree


----------



## debbie5

WHY would they picket Dollar Tree?? Too many cadmuim & lead laden goods from China??


----------



## Goblin

Wind blowing when you're working outside in the cold


----------



## debbie5

Dog eye boogers.


----------



## autumnghost

debbie5 said:


> WHY would they picket Dollar Tree?? Too many cadmuim & lead laden goods from China??


Somewhere in the US they are renovating Dollar Tree stores and aren't using union labor so they're picketing all of them.

These are guys disappear at the first sign of rain or dark though. Such dedication.


----------



## debbie5

what grinds my gears...unmanly men.


----------



## Evil Andrew

...how bout unwomanly women ? : )


----------



## debbie5

(I'm not sure what a woman is supposed to be anymore...maybe Yoko knows?)

...feeling so blessed to own a soft cashmere scarf, only to realize it leaves little annoying fuzzies all over my wool coat.


----------



## Goblin

Buying something and finding out all the parts are not there


----------



## debbie5

...coughing & feeling like crap for waaay to long.


----------



## Evil Andrew

All the damn white elephants and secret santa exchanges I'm expected to buy some crappy gift for


----------



## debbie5

GIFT CARDS!

what grinds my gears is the labor prices ($75/hour) they charge at the mechanic's shops....how do i KNOW it took XXXX amount of time to do XXXX to my car? Me smells bull****...


----------



## Goblin

Repairs that only last till you get it home


----------



## debbie5

...bras... & the fact that those who need them rarely wear them.


----------



## Goblin

Same wrong phone call 3 times in a row


----------



## Evil Andrew

Noisy dishwashing machines


----------



## debbie5

...Robert Goulet.


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ...Robert Goulet.


Isn't he dead?

They decide to build a bridge now when it was needed BEFORE the mill shut down!


----------



## debbie5

Ahhhh...the ongoing story of "Your Government And You".

Continuing on that thread:....this article burns my ass. It should be a national news story, it's so incredibly stupid..."I can loan the town the money".http://www.cbs6albany.com/news/says-1281107-town-duanesburg.html

This is a really small town- more like just a road with a stop light (blinking) , a convenience store, and antique store and a mechanic's garage..very rural. If I lived out there & this guy did this with my tax money, I'd stone him.


----------



## Goblin

Rains when I plan to do some work outside


----------



## debbie5

What grinds my gears: buying a vintage copper salt & pepper set, and the tops dont' screw on correctly, so as you are salting your food, the entire 1/4 cup of salt flops out onto your food. Guess I will use it as a salt cellar instead. Grr.


----------



## Goblin

Buying a Christmas decoration and trying to find a place to hang it


----------



## Evil Andrew

When the grapefruit squirts you in the eye


----------



## debbie5

...hormones for asthma making me mental. OMFG.


----------



## scareme

Tell me about it, I've been on that crap for 4 years now, and some days I'm one raw nerve. My son tells me, just like people who lose control because of alchol, I'm still responsible for my actions. And I tell him I'm a supporter of abortion, even if it comes 25 years later. I brought him into this world, and I'll damn sure take him out. But I have to keep reminding myself he's the one picking out my nursing home.


----------



## Goblin

Uncaring policticians


----------



## debbie5

...working my ass off for 3 months, learning music, staging, getting a costume together,making sure family had dinner & jammies before I left for practice, blahblahblah..lots of work, all for a Christmas concert. Hubby volunteered to be Santa & come in at the end of the concert & do some schtick & greet kids. 
He came out as Santa....without his belt. He had it, just forgot to put it on. He looked like Maternity Wear Santa. (sigh + eye roll like a teenager= me).


----------



## ededdeddy

people who have done nothing but feel they deserve everything


----------



## debbie5

ego


----------



## Goblin

debbie5 said:


> ego


The waffle? What did it do?


----------



## autumnghost

ROFL

Cars with bass so loud it rattles my windows (and my fillings)


----------



## Evil Andrew

What grinds my gears ? Cars with worn out clutches - heh heh : )


----------



## debbie5

Grrooaannnnnnnn....

What genuis decided to put Halloween (CANDY), Thanksgiving (GOOD FOOD) and Christmas (CANDY AND GOOD FOOD) all lumped together in three months? The waistband of my pants is screaming.


----------



## Goblin

Having to do some yardwork in 24 degree temperatures with the wind blowing!


----------



## autumnghost

Getting the email that work is opening late after I've been here for 2 hours already


----------



## debbie5

Autumnghost....I HATE THAT! When the determined people work their hinies off to get to work in horrific weather...and then they are SWAMPED with work cuz so many people don't show up. At my old employer, they would close down work (a few hours after I managed to get there) and STILL PAY the people who never made it to work. They would also pay the people like me who showed up the **same rate**. The few of us who did get to work said we would never again risk our lives & drive to work in a snowstorm.Duh. We ended up getting time & a half. Whoopie.


----------



## scareme

Wrong numbers at 3:00am.


----------



## debbie5

Coughing since November 23rd. This is really stupid.


----------



## Goblin

Getting a cold from working outside in the cold wind


----------



## Evil Andrew

Punks with spray paint


----------



## Goblin

Crowded stores


----------



## debbie5

...living in an era when there are no live-in housekeepers, like Annie in It's A Wonderful Life. Many not-really-huge homes around here built around 1910 still had servants' stairways & rooms...


----------



## Evil Andrew

...Debbie not living in the lifestyle she'd like to become accustomed to..... : )


----------



## Goblin

That I didn't find that picture first. lol


----------



## debbie5

What grinds my gears is a fakeness surrounding preparing for Christmas. Everyone I talk to is SO STRESSED OUT, yet is putting up a game face. WTH? If you are stressed out, stop with all the noisenoisenoisenoise and chill. Scale back, do with less stuff & busyness...the world won't end if you don't make gingerbread houses with your kids and have all the lights on the tree just right.


----------



## autumnghost

I hate being invisible - which I was to at least half the drivers on the road this weekend.


----------



## Goblin

Bad weather called for when I'm gonna decorate outside


----------



## autumnghost

Spilling a 44 oz Mt. Dew in my floorboard. What a way to start my day.


----------



## Goblin

A woman in Walmart backs into me and never apologizes or anything.


----------



## Evil Andrew

You get a few flakes of snow, and people can't seem to figure out where parking spaces or lanes in the road are


----------



## Goblin

Landlord works on neighbor's oil furnace, not knowing what he's doing, and it explodes and burns out two rooms 3 days before Christmas!


----------



## debbie5

..."grind's" in title of this thread.


----------



## Evil Andrew

A big crack in my windshield


----------



## Goblin

Somebody stole the money my sister got for Christmas. Sad part is....it was one of her grand-kids!


----------



## debbie5

...the loudest & most obnoxious people in WalMart are the EMPLOYEES. (I ususally stop there at 11pm on the way back from Elf Practice....grrrr). And why is their produce TERRIBLE? Rock hard, dried up kiwis... sour grapes...


----------



## Goblin

The post office lost part of our Swiss Colony order, now it's out of stock!


----------



## debbie5

...that it's socially unacceptable for women to have leg hair. Shaving: What a time waster.


----------



## Goblin

Nothing on tv tonight.


----------



## debbie5

TCM has been showing some pretty good movies lately. That's kinda my "go-to" channel lately.


----------



## Goblin

The hard drive on the computor in the living room has messed up again. 
Makes the third time. I've had mine almost 2 years and no problems


----------



## autumnghost

People doing 5 miles UNDER the speed limit until you try to pass them. OR
People who pass you, get in front of you and then slow down.
Some of us have to get to work pal!


----------



## Spooky1

Being the one who gets all the phone calls to pickup packages at the loading dock today.


----------



## Evil Andrew

People who can't just come to work and do their damn jobs - way too much drama !


----------



## debbie5

Such beautiful snow...perfect, fluffy Christmas snow....yet it creates such a lot of WORK getting it out of the driveway.


----------



## Goblin

Sinus headaches when it rains


----------



## debbie5

...every light in the house is on. WHY?


----------



## scareme

...someone keeps turning out the lights. Do you want me to trip and kill myself?


----------



## Goblin

Somebody keeps tripping around in the dark and wakes me up!


----------



## Evil Andrew

Somebody keeps leaving their junk laying around to trip me in the Dark : )


----------



## Goblin

Somebdiy tripped in the dark and knocked over the table and chairs


----------



## debbie5

Somebody who was tripping walked in on a wake!


----------



## autumnghost

Young ladies who go out in public in jammie bottoms and then gripe about being cold.


----------



## Spooky1

Coming into work and having the servers down and no email or internet until after lunch.


----------



## Goblin

The servers were too busy serving lunch.


----------



## morbidmike

pretty much everything


----------



## Spooky1

Neighbors who don't shovel their sidewalks after it snows.


----------



## debbie5

...neighbors.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Leaf blowers. I don't want the leaves in my yard either.


----------



## scareme

Plastic Ninja said:


> Leaf blowers. I don't want the leaves in my yard either.


lol We have 6 huge pin oak trees in our yard. We've raked twice, but the leaves fall all winter long. We have a neighbor who uses his leaf blower every day to blow the leaves back to our yard. But this is Oklahoma, where the wind comes sweeping down the plain, so they just blow back everyday. I'm cruel, but I laugh when I see our neighbor out there.


----------



## morbidmike

laughing neighbors


----------



## Evil Andrew

Laughing Hyenas


----------



## Goblin

Law firms that buy up old debts and pretend they represent them


----------



## Spooky1

Neighbors who don't shovel their sidewalks. They need to get off their lazy ass butts and shovel the damn snow, or pay some kid to do it for them! I'm sure most of them could use the exercise.


----------



## Haunted Spider

I hired a neighbor kid to shovel our sidewalks for the whole winter. He made a business plan for a scout project. $2 per sidewalk or to do winter care for $25. We took him up on the winter care package but only said to do our sidewalks. He has been down 4 times so far. I have 2 weeks worth of snow on my sidewalks right now which added up to about 2 inches. I guess I am going to do it instead tonight. 


What gets me is the impatience people have. Case and point ( I wanted to personally slap these people). My wife and I ate at the Macaroni grill the other evening. We sat close to the door so the line was pretty much behind us as we ate. No big deal. As we were finishing up a couple behind us paid and left. A new couple who just walked in went to their table and sat down, folded up the paper covering the table and pushed all of the dishes to the side. 

The waitress came over and politely asked if they were seated here. The lady answered. Nope, we just sat down. We saw our opportunity and took it. (There was a 45 minute wait at this point.) The waitress not knowing what to do, cleared the table and began to serve them. Had I not need to be politically correct, I would have slapped the lady and drug her and her husband out of the restaurant and told them never to come back. 

ok, angry rant over


----------



## Goblin

People not looking where they're going in Walmart. They run right into
you with their carts. Some don't apologize for it either


----------



## Haunted Spider

Paying a contractor to do a job only to have him complete it to the level a 3 year old could accomplish.


----------



## Goblin

Internet maintenence and they don't bother to warn you


----------



## autumnghost

Goblin said:


> People not looking where they're going in Walmart. They run right into
> you with their carts. Some don't apologize for it either


Or the ones who have to park their carts sideways across the opening to the aisle you need to go down.


----------



## Goblin

...Or the ones who want to go through the spot you're standing when the entire aisle
is empty!


----------



## Haunted Spider

Or the 25 items in the 12 item lane..


----------



## Goblin

And blocking the aisle in a group and standing there talking


----------



## autumnghost

No communication so I end up doing work that isn't necessary


----------



## scareme

Too much communication, and I get no work done.


----------



## Spooky1

Stores that set up tables for free samples so they block the isles. You'd think people were starving and had to have that free bite to eat.


----------



## Goblin

Free deals that have all these hidden fees


----------



## Hauntiholik

People who have "buy it now or best offer" items on ebay and when you make an offer that is the same price as what they sold the stupid item for 11 times already and they counter with $175 more.


----------



## Haunted Spider

^hmm... must be a high demand item if only 11 were ever sold  just kidding. 


when the snow plow comes down my road only at 6 pm. So the morning drive and the drive home are both on a snow and ice covered road.


----------



## Spooky1

...that Winter has come back after some Spring-like weather


----------



## debbie5

....living in a city named after body parts.


----------



## Goblin

Insurance company wanting to cancel MY insurance cause my nephew got a DUI while driving my car!


----------



## scareme

Damn Goblin, you have the worst luck.


----------



## Goblin

scareme said:


> Damn Goblin, you have the worst luck.


And that grinds your gears?


----------



## Haunted Spider

ET.... no not the movie the darn show about celebrities and their issues. My wife loves it and I want to shoot the TV anytime it is on.


----------



## GrimmEverafter

Cops thinking that they're above the law and can do whatever they want because they have a badge and a uniform. Last time I checked, the only special treatment they should get is a thank you for doing their job!!


----------



## autumnghost

Sitting in a meeting that has nothing to do with you and wasting an hour out my crazy day.


----------



## debbie5

Spiderclimber said:


> ET.... no not the movie the darn show about celebrities and their issues. My wife loves it and I want to shoot the TV anytime it is on.


(I love celebrity gossip shows! The Soup is HILARIOUS!)


----------



## debbie5

What grinds my gears is people boasting about how much they drink all over Facebook (Yeah,,.I just got a KEGERATOR!" or "We got so wasted at the casino..we had to rent a room cuz we couldn't drive home!") and then weeks later, one chick getting all boozed up & writing mean stuff all over people's FB pages. WELCOME TO HIGH SCHOOL. Argghhhh....


----------



## Goblin

People who have nothing better to do but create viruses to destroy someone
else's computor!


----------



## debbie5

Dust.


----------



## Haunted Spider

a snowstorm on my roof which isn't finished. No waterproofing layer down yet so this is going to be a doozy. Good thing the contractor has insurance.


----------



## Goblin

21 days of Oscar on AMC!


----------



## Haunted Spider

The Oscars. Get tired of seeing the dresses the ladies wear that show everything but the nipple. (can you call them ladies if they dress like that?) hmm..


----------



## debbie5

...laundry laundry laundry.


----------



## autumnghost

Offering to do a good thing and running into bureaucratic BS. Big stinky piles of it. Grrrr. I hate big corporate and government thinking.


----------



## Goblin

Mail man delivers the mail and 20 minutes later delivers the mail he forgot


----------



## Haunted Spider

^At least he came back. My mailman just delivers it the next day or to the next house. I got to return mail to 4 people in 3 days last month. 

...not having enough time to fix up my house and sleep.


----------



## Goblin

Today he delivered it then backed up and delivered it again!


----------



## debbie5

...Girl Scout cookie drama. OMG.


----------



## Haunted Spider

decisions on which thing I can buy to fix the next thing in my house. Too many projects not enough time and money.


----------



## Goblin

The weather keeps changing. Heavy frost this morning then 70's in the afternoon!


----------



## SPOOKY J

Appliances that don't last 10yrs like they used to.


----------



## autumnghost

Flooded basements


----------



## PirateLady

Finding out you don't have the one ingredient for a recipe that you have almost finished and now have to throw away.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Finding out you added the last ingredient to the mix and it was rotten or filled with bugs. That happened with oatmeal cookies yesterday  Oatmeal had little black bugs.


----------



## Goblin

Sure they weren't raisins?


----------



## Haunted Spider

yep, pretty sure. Raisins don't move. Black bugs do and it was a brand new sealed box or cylinder whatever you want to call it of oatmeal. 


what grinds my gears is half finished contracted work tried to pass off as done unless you call the contractor a dozen times and hold money back. gaaa... no i am not having problems with my roofing contractor why do you ask?


----------



## Goblin

People who get pets and mistreat them


----------



## runtz

burned toast, who the hell makes a quality toaster any more? I think ill be better off getting an air stream relic from the 1950's and putting a new cord on it.


----------



## PirateLady

Internet going out every time it rains.. have to keep resetting the modem....


----------



## Goblin

Telemarkers calling while I'm busy


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Telemarketers calling in the first place


----------



## Haunted Spider

The existance of telemarketers


----------



## Goblin

You're paying a bill every month and they suddenly turn it over to a collector!


----------



## TheShadows

Forums go down and they don't email you to tell you why.


----------



## Spooky1

The flu


----------



## morbidmike

ATT dsl and foreign call centers


----------



## Goblin

Another person sends a debt I paid off to a collection agency


----------



## Haunted Bayou

cell phones that can't make calls


----------



## Goblin

Junk mail


----------



## Haunted Spider

the sprint wireless network. Hello are you there? No ok then. I hate you I hate you sprint.


----------



## Goblin

The internet goes out right in the middle of a game


----------



## debbie5

...unwarranted ovulation.


----------



## Goblin

Having to shut down the computor because of thunderstorms


----------



## autumnghost

People having the nerve to do the speed limit when I'm late for work.


----------



## debbie5

...the garbage men who come early and spoil my Curbies perusing....


----------



## PirateLady

dog owners who can't pick up their dog poopies


----------



## Haunted Bayou

dogs that can't pick up their owner's poopies


----------



## Goblin

Being sent bills that aren't mine


----------



## PirateLady

automated phone calls to sell you something you don't want in the first place.


----------



## autumnghost

Tomatoes on pre-made sandwiches. They make the bread soggy and taste nasty.


----------



## Goblin

People turning their dogs loose at night and they bark under your windows


----------



## debbie5

Sunny spring day, but cold as heck out there! Fake out!


----------



## Moon Dog

If a man talks dirty to a woman, it's sexual harassment, if a woman talks dirty to a man, it's $3.99 a minute!


----------



## Goblin

Backache pills that do absolutely nothing!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^HBO series that have an entire year before the next season airs.


----------



## Goblin

No receipt for the bill I paid off. Good thing I have the cashed check.


----------



## PirateLady

Doctors and hospitals that can't figure out what information insurance companies need in order to pay their bills the first time.


----------



## Goblin

People who think because they say it's so makes it so


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goblin said:


> People who think because they say it's so makes it so


They're called "mothers"

People who are rude


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Tailgaters...not the party ones...the ones who ride my ass at 70 mph
(yeah...I was rear-ended the other day on the interstate but not at 70 mph...thank goodness.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

^ That sounds really frightening, are you ok????


----------



## Goblin

Three channels gone on our cable tv with no explanations or reduction in the bill


----------



## PirateLady

governments who have to cut out youth centers just because they can't manage their money


----------



## Haunted Bayou

The Halloween Lady said:


> ^ That sounds really frightening, are you ok????


Yes, thank you. The people behind me went crash, though. The guy behind me went around me(kinda) and scraped the back bumper of my car. So I didn't get a big hit. New car is broken-in now.  I got lucky this time.

What grinds my gears?

Right now.... just about everything. Bah Humbug!:zombie:


----------



## Goblin

It's rained all day.....and a cold rain too!


----------



## PirateLady

people who pretend to be something they are not.


----------



## debbie5

...the word "grind's" in this thread.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

finding out my 9 month old dog need surgery.


----------



## Goblin

People who keep running over a cat or dog lying in the road


----------



## debbie5

...the grandmother of one of my daughter's friends sitting next to me at an assembly, and stinking of cigs, really strongly. Gag. 
There really is no polite way to run away. (The most vehement anti-smokers are ex-smokers!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou

^I don't have enough money to do everything that needs doing around the house


----------



## debbie5

Haunted Bayou said:


> ^I don't have enough money to do everything that needs doing around the house


Word.


----------



## Johnmonster

When you're conversing with someone in person, and every five minutes their brain tumor...err..cell phone... goes off and they sit there and yak with the person on the other end for several minutes. So you sit there, patiently waiting for this (no doubt) VITAL bit of communication to finish up.

And they hang up. You continue the conversation. And the vile piece of soon-to-be-SKYNET $#!% rings AGAIN.

It's like some people think carrying a phone with them everywhere gives them an excuse to be rude.

How, oh how did the human race manage to crawl out of the dark, dangerous age (you know, like pre-1990) when we had no miraculous cheap and common cellular phone technology to defend our fragile flesh from the horrors of an uncaring universe? How did we manage to avoid extinction?

No, I don't have a cellphone. I loath them.

Moving on...

People who make tapping, stomping, or rapping noises. Tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap tap. Or click pens over and over. Those who crack their knuckles every ten minutes. 

Clearly these people are deficient in Vitamin Swift Kick to the Head.

Yeah..tonight I am in the mood to drag out the Voodoo Globe and start pushing needles into it.


----------



## Goblin

People always asking me to do something for them and when I ask them for help
they don't have the time.


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Amen to that, Goblin. I always help people and don't get any help myself.

What grinds my gears is people who try to run me over in a parking lot when they see I am trying to back-out of parking space.


----------



## Goblin

People not paying attention and run their shopping cart into me.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Goblin not getting out of the way when I'm shopping


----------



## debbie5

...pouring rain when I need to put 6 bags of groceries in the car..and the glove box is out of disposeable ponchos!


----------



## Spooky1

... that my cough won't go away.


----------



## debbie5

Delsym, spooky1..get the orange, not the grape. And yes, it's expensive.

...spending 3 hours in the specialist's doc's office today. Who the hell has THAT KIND OF TIME to **** away??!!


----------



## morbidmike

drinking way too much mtn dew AHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Goblin

The fusebox on the dryer went bad and had to be replaced


----------



## autumnghost

People without common courtesy. Hello - manners are FREE. Please use them.


----------



## Goblin

The government wants to do away with Medicare and Medicaid!


----------



## ededdeddy

people say they care about your needs until it interfers with their needs...thanks alot work


----------



## debbie5

..that Ayn Rand thought up that great line ^^^^ before I did.


----------



## Goblin

You can't hunt down and kill telemarketers


----------



## Spooky1

... Morbid Mike disappearing from the forum!


----------



## debbie5

..that caffiene free Mountain Dew isn't sold around here. I even called the local bottler to beg for a test market..no go.


----------



## Goblin

Heavy rains and thunderstorms every day!


----------



## jaege

little pieces of metal shavings that collect in the gear box.


----------



## Goblin

Two brothers fighting and paying no attantion to their grandmother (my sister) passed out on the ground!


----------



## Rahnefan

I'm jealous of your sister

WGMG is fanatics who predict the date and time of the return of a deity who explicitly said "don't even try," the people who invest their entire fortunes and lives into it at their childrens' expense, and atheists who lump us all together on account of such BS


----------



## Rahnefan

??? caffiene free Mountain Dew ??? That's like non-alcoholic beer, or truth or dare without women...


----------



## Spooky1

bugs landing on the wood I just coated with polyurethane.


----------



## PirateLady

squirrels who have their own box of food prefers to empty the suet cakes and the birdfeeders....


----------



## Spooky1

^ wildlife eating all of our strawberries before we get some.


----------



## Goblin

People who go out of their way to irrtate people who are not bothering them


----------



## Moon Dog

All the rain keeping me from finishing my retaining wall


----------



## Goblin

Wrong numbers at 3 am!


----------



## Evil Andrew

...having to stay up till 3:00am, just to prank Goblin : )


----------



## RoxyBlue

....Evil Andrew not sharing Goblin's number so the rest of us can prank call him


----------



## Goblin

I have caller ID. 

An ear ache that just won't go away.


----------



## NoahFentz

people who cut in line


----------



## Devil

people that park in the fire lane


----------



## NoahFentz

TOTs that say that your haunt is not scary but yet go thru it 3 times


----------



## Spooky1

... that it's going to be 99 degrees tomorrow for the last day of May.


----------



## Goblin

Somebody took all the asprin so I had to get me a bottle and hide it


----------



## PirateLady

People can hurt the ones that actually care about them and will do anything for the ones who don't!


----------



## RoxyBlue

...credit card fraud


----------



## NoahFentz

TOTs that ask if your haunt is scary....


----------



## Spooky1

... my aching back


----------



## debbie5

...being the only one who cleans the toilet..ever.


----------



## Goblin

No more kids to play Santa for


----------



## Haunted Bayou

WGMG is 
...people in health-care that really don't care.


----------



## Goblin

People who are willing to let a jerk run them off rather than put up a fight.


----------



## PirateLady

People who hurt the ones they love but are always there for strangers....


----------



## PirateLady

working your butt off and someone else gets the credit.


----------



## Goblin

Everything's going along fine then someone has to screw up the works


----------



## PirateLady

kids who can't grow up and accept responsibility for their actions


----------



## Spooky1

... my bosses planning an experiment that may mean I have to come back to work tonight to assay some samples.


----------



## Goblin

Asprin that doesn't do anything


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

...finding only crumbs in the last bag of Doritos.


----------



## Hairazor

People at the grocery store who wait till last little item is rung up before they even begin to rummage around in their purse to get out their check book and then begin to make out the check! What, they weren't going to pay if they didn't like the total?


----------



## Ramonadona

People who, at a buffet, stand in front of the food and won't get out of the way because they are waiting for someone else (not even making selections)......AND...after asking them if you can get in there, pretend that they didn't hear you! Really???? MOVE PEOPLE, WE'RE HUNGRY HERE!


----------



## Goblin

People who turn their shopping cart sideways and block the aisle


----------



## N. Fantom

Computer viruses


----------



## debbie5

upper respiratory viruses


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

not finding the bottle opener when your beer isn't twist off


----------



## Goblin

Getting a stiff neck


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Drivers in front of me more involved with talking on their cell phone than driving the @#%!* car!!!


----------



## Zurgh

Know it all's that say they know what they are doing, then later, ask me how to do it...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: People who are wrong...not admitting than they are wrong......Cause they're WRONG!!!


----------



## aquariumreef

When people are reading aloud, and don't pause at a comma.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: My glass of wine not be chilled to the correct temp...but it was "Wine o'Clock" and that cork just had to POP! Grrrrrrrrrrrr.....(just kidding guys, when it comes to wine I can go all "Brit" on you and drink it room temp.....this beggar is definitely not a chooser.....


----------



## Lord Homicide

Getting cut off on the road............ unforgivable


----------



## Copchick

Lord Homicide said:


> Getting cut off on the road............ unforgivable


Ditto!


----------



## RoxyBlue

....people who act like poopyheads


----------



## Moon Dog

When a neighbor complains where you park your car, but does the same thing to you and it's okay.


----------



## Evil Andrew

.......stupid bosses ........


----------



## Spooky1

... rude people


----------



## Moon Dog

I have to work tomorrow...


----------



## Copchick

...me too.


----------



## Goblin

People sitting at the stoplight talking on a cellphone and the light's changed


----------



## Copchick

People who think they own the road!


----------



## Lord Homicide

What grinds my gears... ...when I put the car in park before I actually stop. (never have but that would grind the gears)


----------



## Goblin

People who can't mind their own business


----------



## Evil Andrew

People who tell me to mind my own business : )


----------



## graveyardmaster

people who stink of cigarettes


----------



## Goblin

A bench grinder


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

People who complain because I smoke.


----------



## MrGrimm

Show offs.


----------



## Copchick

I have thought about this for a while but, why do people feel it's politically correct to mispronounce words so that it won't offend anyone as opposed to saying it how you've always grown up saying them? 

For instance: Uranus is now pronounced: yoor-uh-nuhs. Or Harassment is now: hare-uhs-muhnt

Come on people, lighten up a little! It's okay to giggle when someone says "Ur-anus"


----------



## MrGrimm

I love Uranus! whoops 

People who chew on toothpicks


----------



## Lord Homicide

Copchick said:


> For instance: Uranus is now pronounced: yoor-uh-nuhs. Or Harassment is now: hare-uhs-muhnt
> 
> Come on people, lighten up a little! It's okay to giggle when someone says "Ur-anus"


I say "yer-anus" and "huh-rass-munt." I think it's the tomato vs. tomato (ayto-ahto)

Political correctness shoved down our throats burns me up


----------



## Spooky1

More work for me, because someone at work just put in his 2 week notice.


----------



## Goblin

People who turn their back on you and never bother to explain why


----------



## Evil Andrew

Goblin said:


> People who turn their back on you and never bother to explain why


(I was mooning you : )

........when the cookies are gone : ( ..............


----------



## Goblin

Evil Andrew said:


> (I was mooning you : )
> 
> ........when the cookies are gone : ( ..............


Well I ask you if you wanted the last one! 

People who make an agreement with you then don't stick to it!


----------



## Moon Dog

People that tailgate me while driving when clearly there is a line of cars in front of me... seriously... what's the point?


----------



## Copchick

People who whine to try manipulate you. Knock it off! It won't work.


----------



## MrGrimm

People who can't just admit they made a mistake. It's not the end of the world, I'm still gonna be your friend, just say sorry I screwed up so we can move on!

People are so afraid to fail nowadays it's almost as if people forgot that failing is how we come to succeed.


----------



## RoxyBlue

....trying to shift into third without engaging the clutch first


----------



## Spooky1

People slowing down to 5 or 10 miles an hour below the speed limit, when passing a speed camera.


----------



## Copchick

MrGrimm said:


> People who can't just admit they made a mistake. It's not the end of the world, I'm still gonna be your friend, just say sorry I screwed up so we can move on!QUOTE]
> 
> I'm sorry, I screwed up, I made a mistake for taking last from you. NOT! Ha, ha, ha!
> 
> What grinds my gears? Firemen who really want to be cops


----------



## Evil Andrew

Copchick said:


> Firemen who really want to be cops...


What about the private Wackenhut security guards that the city hires to ride trains and make sure you bought a ticket ? Geez !


----------



## Copchick

People who think they can pull one over on me. Come on, really?!


----------



## Spooky1

.... not being able to pull one over on Copchick


----------



## debbie5

..the private Wackenhut guards who stand outside the bank to deter robbery. 
Oh, wait..that's my husband....


----------



## Evil Andrew

That TSA does their recruiting advertising on pizza boxes.......

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2010/07/14/tsa-advertising-job-openings-pizza-boxes/


----------



## Spooky1

... when a delivery is scheduled for 2:30, no make that 4:30, maybe 5:20, okay we'll be there at 5:40.


----------



## MrGrimm

That no matter who wins the election, people will be in trouble


----------



## Copchick

A hurricane named Sandy who was far reaching and killed Halloween enjoyment for so many. (To say the least)


----------



## RoxyBlue

...using inulin as the source of fiber in a high fiber food (more accurately, the thread title would be "What Grinds My Guts"):googly:


----------



## rottincorps

the grey matter lost when people get behind the wheel and dive there mini vans.


----------



## Goblin

Sore losers who won't admit their canidate lost!


----------



## Copchick

After plowing through an iron fence and diving 30 feet down a drop off/hillside, a drunk driver tries to tell you how the crash was caused by the "phantom" other car. Couldn't have been the 3/4 empty bottle of vodka in the purse, huh?


----------



## the bloody chef

People that drive 55 mph in the left lane of a 65 mph highway, and when they don't move over you are forced to pass them on the right- but then they speed up and never let you pass them!!!! :finger::xbones::finger:


----------



## Copchick

Hypocrites grind my gears


----------



## Goblin

Copchick said:


> Hypocrites grind my gears


Hypocrite.......Isn't that deadly to Superman?


----------



## Copchick

^ Yep, it grinds his gears too.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## DocK

What really grinds my gears: a colleague that comes in 2 hours earlier to have extra hours and then has to fight of falling a sleep most of the day...


----------



## Goblin

Feeling bad when I have so much to do!


----------



## ghostgirl

whining


----------



## RoxyBlue

....tailgaters, especially at night when you're driving through an area where deer like to suddenly run across the road in front of you.

And come to think of it, deer who suddenly run across the road in front of you at night also grind my gears:googly:


----------

